# Wild camping in France. Massif Central/Dordogne?



## robred (May 1, 2005)

Hi. We are taking our '92 Dethleffs on its first trip to France. I am looking for any info about wild sites in the Dordogne and Massif Central areas,or any useful hints or tips. This will be our first motorhome trip abroad,so any information would be gratefully recieved.

robred


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

Nice one near Vitrac which is about 6 miles from sarlat, another one in sarlat itself but the roads around it are a bit busy. The one in Vitrac is about a mile from the Dordogne river.


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Robred,
We have travelled through both areas and never stayed at a campsite. Just look out for likely spots with plenty of time before the end of the day. We found one amongst the mountains; it was just a grassy cart track we drove down for a few hundred yards to a small clearing hidden from the road. Beautiful views. We stayed till late the next morning and never saw a soul. In the Dordogne area we just drove off the road across a large flat recently cut field to a riverbank and parked. We were visible from the road but no one bothered us. A lady riding a horse rode right past us the next morning as we were having breakfast outside and just said bonjour. Pick your spot and try it. The worst that can happen is someone telling you to move on, but it never happened to us. The only trouble we had at all was whilst shopping having left the MH in the supermarket car park; someone tried to break into an outside locker and failed. Oh, and the only other thing was another motor home coming down a narrow road towards us who failed to go to his side enough and scraped us along the side. We had already stopped and pulled right across the verge up to the ditch while he stayed on the road. It turned out to be an Englishman driving his right hand drive MH on the right and was obviously not very good at it. He shouted and raved at us and drove off! If you are reading this, whoever you are, you are an incompetent idiot; I know it and I think you must know it too!
Sorry, I digressed.
James


----------

